# what do you think of these girls



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im thinking of reserving a kid out of one of these does

first is inspiration, second is iodine, third is tiddly wink


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the first and last doe the best....but...I think I like Inspiration the most. They all are beautiful!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Definatly the 1st and last are my favorites they are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

inspiration.............is definitely a inspiration,,,,a real beautiful doe.....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like both the first and last one but I chose Tiddly Wink. LOVE her udder!!! Just beautiful!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I like Tidly Wink the best. They are all nice, though. I think Iodine will be a very nice looking doe when she matures a bit...


----------



## CountryGalwGoats (Sep 19, 2008)

I like Tidly Wink. Verrry Dairy! :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i talked with my friend who owns the girls, and tiddly winks is hopefully kidding one last time before she retires. but all does are reserved. but i am first in line for a triple linebred kid out of her!!

i do believe if i am not mistaken that inspiration is a tiddlywink daughter


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well i talked with my friend who owns the girls, and tiddly winks is hopefully kidding one last time before she retires. but all does are reserved. but i am first in line for a triple linebred kid out of her!!
> 
> I do believe if i am not mistaken that inspiration is a tiddlywink daughter


 Well SDK.......... if she is related to inspiration...her daughter ............wow..............you can see the quality of her offspring............If tiddly winks is going to be retired ............I would definitely pick her............ for sure............  :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I like Tiddley Winks best. The racing stripes did it for me!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i am really excited to get my new doe kid in the spring. 
my friend guarantees top 1/3 placement on her kids, a minimum of LA score of a very Good on mammary when fresh 

excitement.

now to whittle the numbers down on everyone else

i want to get down to 6 ND does 2 bucks and 1 mancha


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I chose Iodine because her back and rump seem a lot more level that the other two. Its too hard to compare Insperation to the others because of the angle.

They all look like great does though; but me of course, I would take all three does AND all of their babies =]


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

*I was just browsing around and found this topic. Those wouldn't happen to be Oscar's goats would they? LOL*


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Tiddly Wink the best, and Inspiration second


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Just Kiddin' said:


> *I was just browsing around and found this topic. Those wouldn't happen to be Oscar's goats would they? LOL*


no they are Jo's.. shes so cool


----------

